
AMD looks to court Linux gamers by making its GPU driver even better - elorant
https://www.techradar.com/news/amd-looks-to-court-linux-gamers-by-making-its-gpu-driver-even-better
======
raxxorrax
I mean compared to development costs of GPU-hardware, this probably isn't even
worth mentioning regarding development costs.

I can still remember the days when everyone said you should grab an nVidia
instead of an AMD/ATI card because of driver problems.

With technologies like Vulkan, there is an increased chance that gamers will
just use Linux while Windows becomes less important.

